# refreshing source data with new columns added



## Optimesh (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to PowerPivot, and have the following question:
I build a very basic powerpivot file, which combines raw data from two excel files connected by a shared key.

Now I added more columns to one of the source file (it's an export from our CRM system, so these are completely new fields... not calculated from existing ones).

When I refresh the data in PowerPivot mode, the new columns aren't added.
How do I refresh the raw data in a way that includes new columns if they exist ?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Mar 24, 2013)

On the design tab go into the table properties and you will see the extra columns, you just have ensure the box is ticked for each column you want to import into your model.


----------



## Optimesh (Mar 24, 2013)

wow, this is really cool! Thanks!


----------

